
Ask HN: Not many apps released as the part of November startup sprint. - ssing
This is reference to:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1773398<p>Not many days left in November but I haven't seen many apps posted on HN this month as part of startup sprint. Just being curious here.
======
wrath
I'm just putting the final touches on my app and I'm planning on announcing it
next Tuesday.

I'm curious though, what's the best way to announce the app on here? What
etiquette should I follow?

------
patio11
Still working on Appointment Reminder. It is pretty close to being ready for
1.0, although it is going to be a very rough-and-ready 1.0.

------
benologist
I've been busting my ass and almost have everything ready for this month.
Testing my new AS2, AS3 and JS APIs at the moment (one last problem to solve),
got my shiney new website, even announced pricing with few complaints. And I'm
taking it realtime ... that's been a fun challenge - 7b events/month now!

------
iworkforthem
Still working on TradesAlerts.com ... Fine-tuning my stop loss to be relative
the stock's profile. Coincidently, a few days after I sent out my first
alerts, North & South Korea get into a conflict.. there goes my Buy side
alert. Lol.

Just wondering, is it just me or is the media shutting down straight after the
North & South Korea conflict, the stocks go straight back up!!

------
bgrins
I finished <http://instantsprite.com>. It's not really a startup, but it is an
app that I was motivated by the startup sprint posts to finish.

I submitted it a few days ago, and got a few comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1922845>

------
bmelton
I'm still working on <http://plumrss.com/>. What should have been an MVP has
evolved into something slightly more than that, but we're still pushing
features in where we can.

Hopefully it'll be crammed full for November, but there are a few big features
that have been pushed til December.

------
nigelsampson
While not originally started as part of this startup sprint I just rolled out
my first Windows Phone 7 application "To Do Today"
<http://compiledexperience.com/windows-phone-7/to-do>

Very much a minimum viable product with extra features in the pipeline.

------
hariis
We've released <http://caniafforditnow.com> , an online tool to get a Second
Opinion before your Purchase and a Free Financial Health Check Anonymously and
Instantly.

Try it before your holiday shopping :)

I am thankful for all the HN feedback.

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!

------
templaedhel
I finished the web version of my recipe management app yesterday, and I'm
trying to push the iPhone version before the end of the month. I still need to
buy the domain and name it though, so if you have any ideas, comment.
Definatly planning to launch still.

------
s3graham
<http://droppic.com/>

Drag-and-drop gallerys for designers to show comps and mockups.

Marketing suggestions humbly received!

(Idea from @glenmurphy's Dropmocks project from a couple months back + PSD
support + revisions + ipad viewer + ...)

------
dannytatom
I finally got around to starting something towards the middle of November, and
only recently did I realize there's no way I can finish in half a month. But,
if anything, it got me motivated to actually _start_ on something.

------
combiclickwise
<http://www.dealzfull.com> is almost there It is ugly right now but
functional. You can also follow @dealzfull or @dealzfullnyc on twitter for
automatic updates of great deals

------
iuguy
Minklinks (<http://www.minklinks.com/>) had to go on the back burner a little
last week and part of the week before. I'm behind but still working on it.

------
the_unknown
unfortunately I've fallen victim to an over ambitious project and a lack of
time to accomplish my goal. That said... I'm really pleased with how far I've
come and what I did manage to get done. I know I'll miss the end of November
deadline but I'm going to turn that loss into a positive and spend some
additional time on gameplay and mechanics.

I'm still really glad I participated and hope this comes around again next
year. Though I'll do a better job of making public updates at that time to
keep everybody in the loop and do some nice pre-marketing.

------
ssing
I should have started with my status. I released mine yesterday but only to my
friends. Will wait to get there feedback before announcing it on HN which
might take couple of weeks.

------
Concours
I've relased <http://www.mobilova.com> , our mobile site creation tool 1.0 for
dynamicy sites.

------
Zev
_Not many days left in November.._

There's a good week to go - and Thanksgiving weekend is just getting started
for everyone based in the US :)

------
ww520
Mine is somewhat ready this week, but I'm kind of busy with other stuff during
Thanksgiving weekend. I'll release next Monday.

~~~
ww520
Ok, here's my app for November. Previous Look - <http://www.previouslook.com>

The Tell HN submission - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1950729>.

------
ssing
Thanks to "secos" for starting the November startup sprint that helped us(me)
to be more focused and work towards the goal.

